# Slow internet connection after shut down/sleep mode



## jay-cee (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll try to keep this as brief as possible, but I really need someone to help me with my brand new (1 month old) HP Pavilion s5350z desktop, Windows 7, connected via ethernet cable to dsl modem. ISP is Qwest.

From the first day I set up this computer, I've had a slow internet connection when turning the computer on after it's been shut down or in sleep mode. In order to get a good connection I must unplug the modem, restart it, reboot the computer, then I have a good connection until after I shut down/sleep mode again. 

After weeks of working with HP tech support, they told me to call Qwest. Qwest sent me a new modem but the problem persisted. I connected 2 laptops to the same modem and got good connections while my desktop had a slow connection. So modem isn't the problem. I also uninstalled McAfee.

I called HP back earlier this week and after a few more days of troubleshooting they finally diagnosed a problem in the Local Area Connection-NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet. In "Properties" of Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/Ipv4) they had me change the setting from "Obtain IP address automatically" to "Use the following IP address". Then I had to call Qwest to get an IP address, subnet mask, and default gateway.

This has solved my problem, but Qwest told me that this is a solution AROUND the problem, not a fix. They told me HP needs to fix the issue of my computers inability to obtain an IP address automatically, and that I shouldn't have to hard-code the NIC card.

Is this true? How is this problem fixed? Or should I just leave it as it is because I get a good connection now. I really dread calling HP tech support again, but I don't want to have future problems because this didn't get fixed properly.

I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'd first update the NIC drivers to the latest available if you haven't done that. Next, I'd consider picking up a PCI NIC and seeing if new hardware would help if the drivers don't work.


----------



## jay-cee (Jul 23, 2010)

Many thanks for your reply.

Forgive my ignorance, but how do I update the NIC drivers? I've run a test in Hardware Diagnosic Tools and everything passed. Since my computer is only one month old I'm assuming it's updated, but maybe not?

Also, is this something HP should take care of since it's still under warranty? I know next to nothing about computers, so I'm not at all confident that I can fix this myself with new hardware.

Also, is this something I NEED to have fixed since I've found a way around the problem? Would you be ok with this band-aid solution?


----------

